# How Young are you?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, what is your age. Your physical age!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, let's see.  By the calendar I'm in the 56 to 65 age group.  I feel like the 38 to 45 bunch and act more like the 29 to 37 folks.  I've learned that there's no profit in growing up.  I can't help growing older, but I can control my attitude.  Smile on!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate even thinking about my age!!! I am in my late 30s (OK very very late, I am clinging to them for a couple more months!) I am sure I am really only about 29 though.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm in the 46-55 yo group.  I have an extra year in my life because I thought I was 53 last year but I wasn't....I turned 53 this year!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 22, 2006)

I picked 29-37, but, I'll 38-45 in a few weeks. Can you guess my age?? LOL


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 22, 2006)

I am just by the skin on my teeth "pre-thirty"


----------



## Constance (Oct 22, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I'm in the 46-55 yo group.  I have an extra year in my life because I thought I was 53 last year but I wasn't....I turned 53 this year!


Right, Half Baked. My mother-in-law was 53 for at least 3 years in a row. 

Just kidding you...but MIL #2 really did do that. I teased her about it, but she never did back down. 

I'm going to have my 60th birthday in February. I don't know where the time went. I remember thinking as a child, that if I lived to see the year 2000, I'd be _really_ old.

I've always thought young and looked young (except as a teenager, when I wanted to look older), but have also always had friends in all age groups, including older people. 

I still have friends of all ages, but now I'm in the older group, and it's pretty cool.
*For one thing, I'm no longer weird...I'm eccentric.
*I can call young handsome men "honey" and get away with it.
*I often get hugs & kisses from those young men (it's OK to hug grandma).
*I have a cleaning lady and a yard man. 
*We raised our kids, and then a grandson, and they are finally all gone from home.
*Kim is going to retire at the first of the year.

Those are some of the perks of getting older. Of course, the biggest perk is that getting older sure beats the alternative!


----------



## daisy (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm the same age as my little finger, and a little older than my teeth. 

Well past my first blush. 

I'll be 22 1/2 next birthday.

I'm old enough to know best.

(These were the same answers my mother always gave when asked how old she was. I'm following her example.)


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 22, 2006)

Well.....I'll be 80 this coming Feb. ....I think, I'm told, I feel.....that I look somewhat younger, act much  younger and think young at heart. Hubby just had his 8oth and he's the same!!! Should put a picture up somewhere of the two of us....


----------



## Dove (Oct 22, 2006)

Today I feel past 116. My back about 140 from lifting DH to his feet since he is so week now he can't stand. Mentely ..older than dirt. A year or less ago I felt like 16. Not 72dove


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 22, 2006)

My dear dove....my heart goes out to you! Hope things get better for you and DH


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 22, 2006)

_O.K.  lets see - Iam - 61 -yuck-o----hard to say, can remember when 50 sounded old, but still know how to have fun, laugh and joke with friends.  Love the patience I have with grandsons, and to know to think before I speak!   Love the wisdom I never knew about.  Enjoy and appreciate life and the little things and not $$$ !  Each age is a blessing !_


----------



## luvs (Oct 22, 2006)

25, soon to be 26, Lord willing.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 22, 2006)

illa/TO, if you are 80, why is your avatar picture that of two 60 year olds? (and mighty cute 60 years olds at that!)

Marge, love, if I could send you my arms to help you with Paul, I would. Please know that my prayers are still going up for you and Paul. Sending you a warm Aloha hug.

Well, as for me, the number 59 will be slapping me in the face in November. In my mind's eye, I'm still in my thirties, but my body tells me my mind needs  to see an eye doctor for glasses..


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 22, 2006)

ROFL....thank you wasabi.....and we do keep laughing, guess it does help! So, we'll drink to that......LOL LOL


----------



## wasabi (Oct 22, 2006)

Cheers, Ella!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 22, 2006)

Solidly in my mid-forties.  (OK, at the end of the mid part).


----------



## QSis (Oct 22, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I'm in the 46-55 yo group. I have an extra year in my life because I thought I was 53 last year but I wasn't....I turned 53 this year!


 
How eerie, Jan!  I am 52, but I keep thinking I am 53!  

I got goose-bumps when I saw your post!

Lee


----------



## Corinne (Oct 22, 2006)

49 in people years. But I probably act like I'm 4 or 5 most of the time. It's great to be a kid again!  And I have every intention of having a happy childhood this time around & making it last for as long as possible!

Corinne


----------



## bullseye (Oct 22, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I'm in the 46-55 yo group.  I have an extra year in my life because I thought I was 53 last year but I wasn't....I turned 53 this year!


I don't think I've done that yet, but, when asked, I always have to do the math--xxxx-1959--to remember how old I am.  It may matter to others, but my chronological age somehow seems irrelevant to me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

I fall in the 46 - 55, I feel 75 - 120, but I act younger - just with a lot of groaning with the aches and pains!  lol


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 23, 2006)

I think I am in a quater life crissis...


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> Solidly in my mid-forties.  (OK, at the end of the mid part).



 nice try!!!! That cracked me up  You just keep thinking *solidly*


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 23, 2006)

*All I can say is I get better looking each day !  46 years young ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## wasabi (Oct 23, 2006)

Maidrite, you are a cutie potudi


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 23, 2006)

Born on the only day in the year that sounds like a command....in 1962.   At the moment, I am 44.


----------



## Geminisue (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, this isn't hard to do at all.  I was 61 in May, and I feel great this morning. People tell me I look 45, and I smile, real big.(thinking to myself, sure I do, okay, I like that)and say thanks.
I get along with people of all ages.  I enjoy being around both children and adults.  I am a good listener and I try and give good advice.  Life is for the Living and I enjoy living.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 23, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> How eerie, Jan! I am 52, but I keep thinking I am 53!
> 
> I got goose-bumps when I saw your post!
> 
> Lee


 
That really is a coincidence...'insert Twilight Zone music'.  Last summer when one of those games came out where you put your birthday in, it said I was 52 and just couldn't believe it.  I had been saying I was 53 for a solid year.   

Bullseye, I'm glad I don't fixate on an age, especially since I can't subtract those big numbers either.


----------



## Claire (Oct 23, 2006)

51 but my mom says I was "born old".


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Born on the only day in the year that sounds like a command....in 1962. At the moment, I am 44.


 
Very clever, VB.  You made me look!

As to being 44 at the moment, this too shall pass.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 23, 2006)

I am happy to admit to being somewhere between 18 and 80!  

Some days I feel closer to 80, but most of the time, I feel more like 18.  I'm not sure HOW my nephews got to be in their 40's, tho!


----------



## lulu (Oct 23, 2006)

27.  So is DH.  I have been working since I was 12, he did not work until after full time education was over, so I feel ten years older than him sometimes!

We both said we wanted to have our kids before 30, if we were going to have them.  We both have older parents and felt that we would rather be more active running around parents...but it doesn't  look like that will happen now, unless we win the lottery!

I feel very old with some people, and very young with others.  My FIL was anti us getting married because we are "children" but my mother had been married for 9 years by the time she was my age....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be celebrating the 22nd anniversary of my 40th birthday in December.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2006)

41...
and counting.


----------



## bjcotton (Oct 23, 2006)

Like Andy, almost, I'll be celebrating my 20th anniversary of my 40th birthday.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 23, 2006)

Old enough to know better but young enough to try and still get away with it....... .

Sush.......some things you just don't ask a lady.....shame on you.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 23, 2006)

Somewhere between 18 & 80!  I'm not as old as my grandmother was when she was my age, heck I'm not as old as my mother was at my age.  So why does the calendar say I'm older than my younger brother????? Who, by the way acts older than me, or is that more mature - he forgot how to have fun a long long time ago.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 23, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Old enough to know better but young enough to try and still get away with it....... .


 
Sizz, that's perfect!! 


I turned 29 not long ago. When I got up Saturday & Sunday morning, I felt like I was 100 though! I'm still paying dearly for staying up all night Friday night.


----------



## rickell (Oct 23, 2006)

spring of 07 i will hit 40 feel like 39 it is a pretty good feeling. still
can jog everyday and play with the best of them. the one thing like
crewsk i can no longer do is stay up all night parting it kills me. when i
do that i really feel like this is my last day on this earth. to think at one time i was able to do that and still go to work on time the next morning and actually function. 

i guess knowing better or knowing how much you will pay for it is a good thing. can't remember the last time i did stayed up parting all night. but
staying up all night with a sick kid i can remember like it was yesterday. 

more fun parting if you remember it all 

i like where i am at right now still young but smart enough to know better


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm 29 for the 5th time.
Okay okay 33 but I'll deny it.


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2006)

Next month I'm hitting the big four-uh-oh.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 23, 2006)

40 is nothing!! Or maybe that is because age has never meant that much to me. I'm 45 and it doesn't bother me one bit!! I have friends that went into a panic when they turned 30, 40, 45, 50 and so on; the ones I am closest to are the ones that you would never guess their age by their actions and they never thought anything of getting older either. As they and I say, "It isn't how old you are..........it's whether you enjoyed life and learned anything in those years."


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 23, 2006)

I am 39.  Born in 1954.

That is my story, and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2006)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I am 39.  Born in 1954.
> 
> That is my story, and I am sticking to it.



39 was Jack Benny's story, too, wasn't it?  Hee!  Hee!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was 64 on the Fourth of July and was born in 1942.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I am 39. Born in 1954.
> 
> That is my story, and I am sticking to it.


 

Clearly, there are those among us who are math challenged!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 23, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Sizz, that's perfect!!
> 
> 
> I turned 29 not long ago. When I got up Saturday & Sunday morning, I felt like I was 100 though! I'm still paying dearly for staying up all night Friday night.


 
I'm the big 40 but it doesn't bother me. I thought I'd freak when it came around and for many years before I said I was going to go off by myself and stay at a hotel and buy a big bottle of wine and hide out. The time came and it wasn't any big deal. I guess because after losing mom and dad so close I realized another year older is another year I'm here on this earth with my family and friends. Besides I only feel like I'm about 30. Hey and when I reach 50.......I'll be considered Vintage and I absolutely love vintage


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm 53 and telling everyone 63!  That's gotta help some!


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 23, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Next month I'm hitting the big four-uh-oh.


Heh, it's not bad.  Everyone makes 40 sound _awful_.  It's not!

I'm a proud 46 and my significant other - he and I recently reacquainted after 25 years- just turned 60.  We're still hobbling around, you will too 

Fraidy


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2006)

I will be 49 on Sally Field's next birthday.     I never feel old unless I think about the fact that my daughter is 27 and my grandkids are 8 1/2 and 5 1/2!

I never really could understand people saying they are younger than they are.  I would rather people think I am a young looking 49 than to think I'm a really old looking 29-year-old!     Fortunately I got my mom's good Swedish genes and look younger than I am.  Even when she died at age 60 she looked like she was in her 40s.

 Barbara


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2006)

*Gee, Barbara, where do I buy a pair of your genes?!     *
** 
*Let's just put it this way.  I'll never see 51 again!  I'm movin' on up!*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2006)

"physical age"???  what am I supposed to say, I always way outdo the performances by those who are nearly half my age at the gym!! 

The preadolescent children tends to see me as their peer, and when I talk to people around my age, I always get the impression that I am talking to people much older than me.

My biological age is 35, but I think it is more fitting to say I am 15 year old with 20 years of experience


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

oh, Dove----my heart goes out to you----we just dealt with this with my mother-in-law--------Dead weight is dead weight------please I hope that you have help on hand---72 is too young to go down fast without help


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 24, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> Today I feel past 116. My back about 140 from lifting DH to his feet since he is so week now he can't stand. Mentely ..older than dirt. A year or less ago I felt like 16. Not 72dove


 
Dove can you get any help? You need to take care of yourself too.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 24, 2006)

So sorry Dove, I posted this before I knew of your loss. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Toots (Oct 24, 2006)

I just turned the Big 4-0 last week (!!).  They say 40 is the new 30 though......


----------



## jkath (Oct 24, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> Heh, it's not bad.  Everyone makes 40 sound _awful_.  It's not!


I never said it was bad....just weird
I remember that I couldn't wait to hit 30!


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 24, 2006)

OK - As my aunt Jenny use to say - " I am as young as my tongue and a little older than my teeth"!!!!


----------

